# Important! Please read.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am posting this for Rachel (RachelsaurusRexU) because she is having problems posting today....

She wants us to know that there have been cubes of cheese with nails in them found at dog parks in Chicago and Massachusetts. And antifreeze has been found in water bowls of an Augusta, Maine dog park.

If any of you live in these areas please be careful! People are so demented and sick!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

:frown:

..really? What is wrong with people??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

People are sick and demented, they have such a hatred for something more than life!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Just found an article for one of them...

Nails in Cheese


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what?!?!?!? wow


luvMyBRT said:


> I am posting this for Rachel (RachelsaurusRexU) because she is having problems posting today....
> 
> She wants us to know that there have been cubes of cheese with nails in them found at dog parks in Chicago and Massachusetts. And antifreeze has been found in water bowls of an Augusta, Maine dog park.
> 
> If any of you live in these areas please be careful! People are so demented and sick!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I live in the Chicago area Illinois! Please thank her profusely for me! I am going to email this to people around here!!!!!!!! Yeah people think things are funny doing stuff like this and its so obnoxious. PEOPLE CAN BE SO DARN IGNORANT, STUPID, AND JUST PLAIN OLD WIERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In a lot of things they do. I think they think this will draw attention to them.* Hard to think like someone who is deranged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*What sort of funny is this to hurt animals, you don't even know you hurt. Because you wont see the 4 animal get hurt. Its the same with these jerks around Halloween time yeah do something to the candy or whatever but you don't see the kid get hurt. UGH Some people need to be detained ummm for life. Thank you for this....................


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I saw this the other day, but I thought it was in Buenos Aires, not U.S.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It's probably from people who live close to the dog park(s) and are pi$$ed off at whatever they can find to pi$$ themselves off with. 
There was a big hoohaa from some people living near the dog park down here, trying to get the park shut down because of, well, barking was the only thing they could really come up with. 
Luckily, there haven't yet been any sicko's who have resorted to psychotic, cowardly behaviour like this.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

EEEKKK! That's so scary! People are just sick!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, I am soooo glad I am on this forum. It's both enlightened me information-wise and has shown me how sick people can be! I've learned a lot while here....thanks for the info and I will pass it on!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Just found an article for one of them...
> 
> Nails in Cheese


Thanks for this.....regardless of it being true or false in my area, I suppose it's good to know how demented people CAN be. Forces me to take extra precautions in seemingly harmless places.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No more dog parks for us!! Tell her thank you for the info...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

It's just freaking messed up huh... a while back there was a spate of incidents involving syringes (I'm unsure whether they had anything in them or were just used syringes) being hidden in the sand in playgrounds - of course kids never wear shoes in the playground, running through the sand to the equipment, so it was quite easy for someone to end up with a syringe through their foot, and be exposed to any number of transmittable diseases... how can someone get enjoyment out of this kind of thing?? hurting animals and children... it's so dementedly sick, i can't even think of the words... would be best to get these people to drink the antifreeze before they are allowed to continue on their psychotic rampage, makes me so mad!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Weeeee, I can post again! 

Yeah, this was going around Facebook today with a photo of the nails in cheese. Very scary. Someone mentioned in one of the comments that they thought this happened in Buenos Aires rather than Chicago and somewhere is MA, but I figured it's better to be safe and spread the word. I haven't seen any other details on the antifreeze in Maine. 

I don't know what's wrong with people. It's really frightening and disturbing that people out there would derive pleasure from crap like this. Very, very scary.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Someone should shove a handful of nails down these idiots throats, see how they like it.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Scary!!

However, just checked it out on Snopes.com (like I always do, lol) and thankfully its not true (as far as being in the US!). Hopefully it won't give people ideas though  

Here is the Snopes.com link


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Hopefully it won't give people ideas though


My thoughts exactly :frown:


----------

